#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  Посвящения в традиции Джонанг в Москве с 21.09 по 28.09 с ламой Йонтеном Гиалтсо и монахами Джонанг

## Шерап

*22.09.13 лама Йонтен Гиалтсо и монахи традиции Джонанг проведут посвящение Махакалы в центре «Шамбала», г. Москва*



*Махакала* (букв. «Великое Время» или «Великий Черный») является и йидамом, и дхармапалой (охранителем и защитником Учения Будды). Махакала – гневный аспект бодхисаттвы сострадания Авалокитешвары. Традиционно он изображается тёмно-синего или чёрного цвета, имеет угрожающий вид. Практика Махакалы помогает сдерживать вредоносную энергию и отбрасывать препятствия на духовном пути.

Ритуалы устранения препятствий проводят монахи Джонанг. Посвящение проводит лама Йонтен Гиалтсо. Время проведения: с 15.00 до 18.00.

*Место проведения:* Центр «Шамбала»: Москва, ул. Марксистская, д. 9 (или Абельмановская, д. 8, здание находится на пересечении улиц). Веб-сайт http://www.shambala-center.ru/ Телефон 8 (495) 670-23-50 E-mail: admin@shambala-center.ru 
*
Организатор мероприятий:* центр «Джонангпа». Более подробная информация о мероприятиях с участием ламы Йонтена Гиалтсо и монахов Джонанг в Москве с 21.09.13 по 06.10.13: http://www.jonangpa.ru/ Для участия в посвящениях необходимо заранее зарегистрироваться по е-мэйл: jonangpa@mail.ru

----------


## Шерап

*21.09.13 лама Йонтен Гиалтсо и монахи традиции Джонанг проведут посвящение Хайягривы в центре «Шамбала», г. Москва*



*Хаягрива* (букв. «Имеющий шею лошади») является и йидамом и дхармапалой (охранителем и защитником Учения Будды). Считается гневным аспектом Будды Амитабхи, проявлением Падма-Херуки и бодхисаттвы сострадания Авалокитешвары. Практики Хайягривы традиционно выполняются для преодоления препятствий, устранения неблагих энергий и развития деятельного сострадания. Его особенным умением является лечение болезней, в особенности болезней кожи, включая даже такие серьезные заболевания, как проказа, которая считается причиненной нагами (зловредными водными духами с телами змей). 
Ритуалы привлечения могущества и устранения препятствий проводят монахи Джонанг. Посвящение проводит лама Йонтен Гиалсто.



*Место проведения:* Центр «Шамбала»: Москва, ул. Марксистская, д. 9 (или Абельмановская, д. 8, здание находится на пересечении улиц). Веб-сайт http://www.shambala-center.ru/ Телефон 8 (495) 670-23-50 E-mail: admin@shambala-center.ru 
Время проведения: с 16-00 до 19-00. 

*Организатор мероприятий:* центр «Джонангпа». Более подробная информация о мероприятиях с участием ламы Йонтена Гиалтсо и монахов Джонанг в Москве с 21.09.13 по 06.10.13: http://www.jonangpa.ru/ Для участия в посвящениях необходимо заранее зарегистрироваться по е-мэйл: jonangpa@mail.ru

----------


## Шерап

Текст садханы Хайягривы переведен на русский язык и будет доступен на посвящении 21.09.13.

----------


## Шерап

Текст пуджи Махакалы переведен на русский язык и будет доступен на посвящении 22.09.13

----------


## Шерап

Сегодня 25 сентября в центре "Шамбала" - Посвящение Ваджрапани (с 19-00).

----------


## Шерап

*Посвящение Ямантаки 27 сентября в центре "Шамбала"*

----------


## Anthony

Скажите пожалуйста, а вы не пробовали организовывать трансляции? Или хотя бы спросить об этом у учителя.
Прочитал одни его комментарии... я ничего лучшего не читал в жизни. Все предельно доходчиво, обстоятельно) Не гнушается повторить по нескольку раз.
Для моих способностей - это вообще комильфо.

С большой радостью посмотрел бы его учения.
Спасибо.

----------


## Шерап

Anthony, мы раньше проводили трансляции общих учений ламы Йонтена Гиалтсо. Сейчас в основном в рамках мероприятий пребывания монахов Джонанг в Москве лама проводит посвящения, транслировать которые мы изначально не планировали. Надеемся, что в будущем трансляции общих учений возобновятся и также постараемся сделать доступными видео-записи общих учений.

----------


## Шерап

02 октября с 19ч по 21ч посвящение Дакини Симкхамукхи. Место проведения - центр Шамбала (ул. Марксистская, д. 9)

----------


## Шерап

Посвящение Будды Амитаюса 3 октября в 19ч в центре "Шамбала"

----------

